# Weight



## BIGLAD

We are thinking of changing our much loved Hymer for an rv.
Although for touring it's just about perfect, on site for a few months in Spain we could do with the extra room.
By my calculations because we tow, the gross weight needs to be no more than 6900Kg GVW and have a bit of pay load.
The more i look the more confused i become.
Is there such a thing as an rv with that weight,comparing the origional specs from America it seems most of them have little or no payload even at 7500Kg GVW. At a guess they have been down graded on import to the magic 7500Kg.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## loddy

Yes a lot of RVs are downgraded to keep under the 7500kg limit which eats into the payload, my last one had a GVW of 9500kg which was great because I had a payload of 2000kg.
I have now changed to a C class MGW 6250kg with a payload of 700kg which I find is enough, it has plenty of room and a slide so very comfy for long stays

Loddy


----------



## cronkle

This link might be a start.

http://www.damonrv.com/brochures/2006_daybreak.pdf

The weights are right at the bottm of the page.

Oddly enough it is the scond time I have posted this link in 24 hours!
I hope it is of some use.

Good luck


----------



## dangerous

I put the winnie on a weighbridge when MOT,d, the result was 6880kg.
This was more or less in holiday mode, 1/4 full of diesel, maybe 1/4 tank of fresh water and we do carry a lot of unecessary stuff, so with a bit of adjustment this could be better.
I think I am right in saying train weight must not exceed 8250kg on standard car licence, we will be towing a Smart on a trailer this year, so with a bit of careful loading we should still be able to use a pretty good payload. The car and trailer I think will be about 1100kg, we just need to go through all the lockers and only keep essential items, just like loading any other motorhome . 8) 

dangerous


----------



## damondunc

*weights*

Don't be lulled into a false sense of security about weights, as far as vosa and any government agency are concerned, it is the MAM (maximum athourised mass), this used to be called gross vehicle weight rating, that they take into consideration. Unless the mam has been downrated there are an awful lot of people who may be driving an rv or motorhome on the incorrect license. If you look at the weights on the damon brouchure ,only the 3060 model is under the 7500 kg limit on MAM. If you are towing anything behind your rv the same thing applies it is the MAM of whatever you are towing that applies not what the thing actually weighs. As far as i know the only 2 vehicles that are under the 750 kg limit for towing are the Aixim and the Qpod. Even the mam of a smart car is over 750 kg. Just checked on the smart website, and the kerb weight, let alone the mam, is 770kg for the cabrio model.
Dunc.


----------



## dangerous

Sorry guys, should have said, registered as 7484kg. 8) 

dangerous


----------



## grizzlyj

Just to add something I've only just realised;

C1 licence allows 7500kg plus 750kg trailer, or for instance 6000kg towing 2250kg. 
Class C licence allows over 3.5 tons, but only a 750kg trailer. Any more trailer weight and you need an artic C&E licence.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547


----------



## dangerous

Well spotted, just checked as well, my licence says C1+E so will be ok with Winnebago registered as under 7500kg, and towing Smart on a trailer. In fact I could tow 2!!!!!!!!!!  8O 

dangerous


----------



## damondunc

*weights*

do you have C1+E with restriction 107 after it or no restriction?
Dunc.


----------



## Jezport

*Re: weights*



damondunc said:


> do you have C1+E with restriction 107 after it or no restriction?
> Dunc.


What is restriction 107?


----------



## dangerous

Oops...just checked again, code 107 means 8250kg limit, thats a bit sneaky.....I can only just see that.
So, total MAM must not exceed 8250kg.
 

dangerous


----------



## Jani

Bringing this back up again with another question - or rather, seeking confirmation.

We are in the process of buying an RV - Damon Daybreak 3272. The literature states that it has a std weight of 15,618 lbs (on a workhorse chasis).

I spoke with DVLA yesterday about driving this on a stanard licence and was told the same information I have seen written earlier.

I'm just wanting my back stroked and some to say don't fret, it IS under 7.5t.

Is standard weight the same as MAM ?

Thanks


----------



## joedenise

7084 kg acording to online calculator

joe


----------



## hireme

Hi.
Used to import RV,s so a couple of things to think about.
Slides are very heavy and as a rule of thumb you will struggle to get a DECENT 30' rv at under 7500KG.
If you consider most of the internal fittings are the same eg cooker microwave, fridge etc and the chassis is the same, it is only the quality of the construction that makes a difference. If you would like to prove this, look CAREFULLY at something like a Coachman and then a Winnebago, all will become clear. If more proof is required contact a freelance electrical converter and ask him the question and as a person who spends there life crawling in, around and under RV's you should get the same answer.
When you are looking for your new vehicle, spend some time considering if a slide is a must have, look at some without you may be amazed and legal.
Hope this helps.
Regards
Tel


----------

